# Chute Upgrade? Late 80's 26"



## KillerPancake (11 mo ago)

Hello!

I acquired the unit pictured (8hp/26") in a completely broken down state. It's Mastercraft branded, which I believe mostly translates to an MTD 317-586-000. I replaced the engine with one about 10 years old, cleaned/tightened/lubed all linkages, new grease in the auger gearbox, also installed new belts and tires. I've had a chance to use it twice now in some decent snow and really like the performance - good upgrade from my old 6/24. The only thing I find lacking is with the stubby roundish chute. It would be great to replace it with something taller and that provides better concentration and aim. Can anyone suggest something that would fit this model?


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

you should be able to swap it out for a newer plastic style chute... meassure the diameter of the opening in the impeller housing... the part where your chute bolts on.. and find one from another machine with the same diameter... might need to use the crank from the donor blower as well.. as they may or may not have the same splines to crank your chute side to side


----------



## KillerPancake (11 mo ago)

So here's my end result:

731-0903E 6" lower chute
731-0846C upper chute

I find the upper chute much more difficult to adjust that the original, but otherwise this was pretty much bolt-on and seems to have accomplished what I was looking for. Wish it was metal though - I will be hanging on to the old metal chute for when these plastic parts break and are launched off the blower by a chunk of ice.


----------

